# The offical Gainesville ASA Smack Talk Thread



## quackwacker

Ok Lets hear it.

Im feeling pretty good.  I've already heard some poor mouthing from others though.

Whats it going to be.  And I dont want to hear the bull crap about the weather.


----------



## reylamb

It is going to be ugly for me.  While I am shooting better now than ever, I am not judging targets to save my rear.  16 up after 9 targets on Sunday, only to finish 16 down...............and I gotta lay off the 14s.


----------



## Robbie101

I shot the best ever but it was a short course.... So I can't say a lot I don't guess...


----------



## BlackArcher

*Your are Stacking them*



reylamb said:


> It is going to be ugly for me.  While I am shooting better now than ever, I am not judging targets to save my rear.  16 up after 9 targets on Sunday, only to finish 16 down...............and I gotta lay off the 14s.



I don't know about that I saw you shoot yesterday....
I want to go to florida....
With little or no practice...I am a donor...Yeah! that is what I am.. An ASA Donor..

Maybe I can Squeak out a Donor Plaque..


----------



## badcompany

No smack talk here, I just hope to come in some where above last. Will be my 1st ASA in the hunter class and I must say, I am nervous. The extra yardage is still an issue with me. 
Does anyone know if exrings and his group ever got off sweetwater's coarse. they seemed to be hung up when I left.


----------



## exrings

WHAT!!!!!!  The man said the official gainsville florida asa smack talk   the man did not say this is the gainsville florida asa lets hear your problems threads, so i guess the ex rings..ohh exscuse me the sweet daddy ex rings shall start this off. I am going to gainsville florida to smack some booty...yes the smack down, so come one come all and i do mean all, if you wanna peice of the ex rings, because the ex rings is taking no prisoners so to all those who think they are bad enough it will be better if you meet me some where wednesday or thursday and just hand me over your money instead..you see ex man have a heart  im trying to save you a trip and spending  unessary money. If you choose not to meet me wednesday or thurday then bring your blankey and your napkins or by the way a soft shoulder because you will need to wipe all those tears and a shoulder to cry on yes the smak down is on...  ok so just incase any one has to say anything ill say it, so what i lost my first tournament out of four for the first time sunday..yes ex rings got beat up on, ill admit he got lucky  but my great grandma lulabell once told me when i was alittle teenie ex rings she said "son, you gone be a bad boy one day so you cant keep winning all the time you have to let the groupies  win some time or else they wont come back and play with you"  so i gave one up for great grandma lulabell  COME GET SOME GIRLIES!!!!!!


----------



## quackwacker

Dang, that was some smack!


----------



## exrings




----------



## hansel

reylamb said:


> It is going to be ugly for me.  While I am shooting better now than ever, I am not judging targets to save my rear.  16 up after 9 targets on Sunday, only to finish 16 down...............and I gotta lay off the 14s.




I wouldn't think you'd have any other way

No smack talk from me I'm just not hanging with the big boys, allthough I did shot my 2nd highest score for me, and I have gone from Novice up to hunter figured since we shot from those sticks anyway

Did everyone see those "nitt'n needles" bowsmith had?????? or didn't because they are so darn tiny


----------



## 3darcher

*ex rings*

Speaking of smack talk and after reading your post, I felt more than obligated to reply....


Have you recovered from the  I handed you and some of your close friends yesterday?  I will not mention any names. 

If you indeed have recovered, are you ready for the next episode?


----------



## quackwacker

hansel said:


> I wouldn't think you'd have any other way
> 
> No smack talk from me I'm just not hanging with the big boys, allthough I did shot my 2nd highest score for me, and I have gone from Novice up to hunter figured since we shot from those sticks anyway
> 
> Did everyone see those "nitt'n needles" bowsmith had?????? or didn't because they are so darn tiny




Im like you, no smack talk from me.  Im like the kid in school who always egged on the fight but never really got in the fight.

This is the part of 3D that I have enjoyed though.  You guys ribbin each other.  The shoot it self is about me and my bow against my last score.  Its the mind games that make it fun.

I hope to get to the point where I can talk some smack one day, but today aint the day.

So have at it boys!


----------



## Lthomas

School is in session. Quackwacker is gonna get spanked hard..


----------



## quackwacker

Lthomas said:


> School is in session. Quackwacker is gonna get spanked hard..



Wait a min now, I didnt say Id turn tail and run.  Bring it on hambone!


----------



## alligood729

3darcher said:


> Speaking of smack talk and after reading your post, I felt more than obligated to reply....
> 
> 
> Have you recovered for the  I handed you and some of your close friends yesterday?  I will not mention any names.
> 
> If you indeed have recovered, are you ready for the next episode?



What say ye.....xman???????


----------



## Booner Killa

Dang it I wish I was going now. I'd have loved to jump in this and do some jawin.


----------



## quackwacker

Booner Killa said:


> Dang it I wish I was going now. I'd have loved to jump in this and do some jawin.



So what your sayin is your scared?  

How are ya man?


----------



## alligood729

Booner Killa said:


> Dang it I wish I was going now. I'd have loved to jump in this and do some jawin.



Jaw away, we know you can shoot!!


----------



## Booner Killa

Yep, I'm scared!!! I ain't scared of no body that slings an arrow and never will be. I just ain't got no money to go. I'm a poor old school teacher. I'm good Wes, wishin I was headed to Gainesville with you boys. I'd show you who's scared. Whoever is goin, ya'll be careful and have some fun!!!!!


----------



## buckpro04

*HEY*

Edited for typing around the censor


----------



## young gunna

Hey xrings man i usually dont get in on the smack I need to shoot with u sometimes.  I wanna see just how good you are. I got into this archery thing to chase one person. But you might make for excellent practice buddy.LOL Lets get it started.


----------



## quackwacker

Booner Killa said:


> Yep, I'm scared!!! I ain't scared of no body that slings an arrow and never will be. I just ain't got no money to go. I'm a poor old school teacher. I'm good Wes, wishin I was headed to Gainesville with you boys. I'd show you who's scared. Whoever is goin, ya'll be careful and have some fun!!!!!



You ought to see how Im goin.  Im car pooling with three other and then Im campin out when I get there.  

Wifes havin us another son in March so I figure I better go now and go as cheap as I can.


----------



## hound dog

Well I shot my two best this past weekend and I'm only going to get better.
So am I ready for Fla. Dang right bring it on.
As it goes for snake bite your my team mate but I'm going to have to take you down.



3darcher what time yall finely get off the range dark 30.


----------



## exrings

young gunna said:


> Hey xrings man i usually dont get in on the smack I need to shoot with u sometimes.  I wanna see just how good you are. I got into this archery thing to chase one person. But you might make for excellent practice buddy.LOL Lets get it started.


Well ,Well ,Well young gunna, it's a little too late to turn back now, you're in the smack talk now, but I must admit I did hear that you are a bad man so it will give me great pleasure making an example out of you when I'm finnish you we will have to change your name (young Runner)Now come get some


----------



## hound dog

young gunna said:


> Hey xrings man i usually dont get in on the smack I need to shoot with u sometimes.  I wanna see just how good you are. I got into this archery thing to chase one person. But you might make for excellent practice buddy.LOL Lets get it started.



Just asked 3darcher how good  xrings thinks he is.


----------



## exrings

3darcher said:


> Speaking of smack talk and after reading your post, I felt more than obligated to reply....
> 
> 
> Have you recovered from the  I handed you and some of your close friends yesterday?  I will not mention any names.
> 
> If you indeed have recovered, are you ready for the next episode?


  Yes Butch my booty is aching a little but you must admit that I took my beating like a true exring,: although I can't say the same for the other NO NAMES or we can call him "don't pull my arrow" or we can also call him "I'll walk with my bow half way down the lane" someone may cut my string huhhhhhh I'm in the mood for some "SugarCane" you'll never guess who this is as for him his booty is still on ice on to the next episode bring it to Gainesville, I'll be there waiting have your piggy bank ready P.S. I heard that you are a bad man on indoor and that there's no competition  so I'll wait until you get a little better before I deliver my smack down.


----------



## exrings

hound dog said:


> Just asked 3darcher how good  xrings thinks he is.


real funny hound dog  now you will be next.you was my homie but now its onnnnnnnn ....come get some


----------



## exrings

Lthomas said:


> School is in session. Quackwacker is gonna get spanked hard..



good job Lthomas.let him have it


----------



## hound dog

exrings said:


> real funny hound dog  now you will be next.you was my momie but now its onnnnnnnn ....come get some



Don't worry about me I'm still in the little league but in the future you may get your chance if you don't get to OLD first.


----------



## exrings

Booner Killa said:


> Yep, I'm scared!!! I ain't scared of no body that slings an arrow and never will be. I just ain't got no money to go. I'm a poor old school teacher. I'm good Wes, wishin I was headed to Gainesville with you boys. I'd show you who's scared. Whoever is goin, ya'll be careful and have some fun!!!!!


scared scared scaredthe exrings do that to ya


----------



## hound dog

Lthomas said:


> Quackwacker is gonna get spanked hard..



Is that because yall staying in the same camper?


----------



## exrings

badcompany said:


> No smack talk here, I just hope to come in some where above last. Will be my 1st ASA in the hunter class and I must say, I am nervous. The extra yardage is still an issue with me.
> Does anyone know if exrings and his group ever got off sweetwater's coarse. they seemed to be hung up when I left.


its ok badcompany you will meet some great folks .So just kick back and have fun


----------



## exrings

badcompany said:


> No smack talk here, I just hope to come in some where above last. Will be my 1st ASA in the hunter class and I must say, I am nervous. The extra yardage is still an issue with me.
> Does anyone know if exrings and his group ever got off sweetwater's coarse. they seemed to be hung up when I left.



badcompany.reel funnyI cant help it if 3darcher let down 6to 7 times(man that guy) you to was my hamie but you did it nowits on


----------



## exrings

hound dog said:


> Don't worry about me I'm still in the little league but in the future you may get your chance if you don't get to OLD first.



the exrings will take candy from babys to


----------



## dmedd

*Smacky smack smacksalot*

Hey boys I want to get in on some of this. The problem is  I don't know what class ya'll are shootin. If I'm not mistaken I think Young Gunna is gonna be up there with me in C. Uh oh Gunna  you should've bought the Old Glory from me. Now I'm gonna have to spank spank spank ya real real real baaaaad. Just kiddin with ya Corey. Who else is shootin C?


----------



## hound dog

exrings said:


> the exrings will take candy from babys to



But I was thought not take candy from strangers. I got your Baby right here. I'm not short just vertically challenged.


----------



## snake bite

hound dog said:


> Well I shot my two best this past weekend and I'm only going to get better.
> So am I ready for Fla. Dang right bring it on.
> As it goes for snake bite your my team mate but I'm going to have to take you down.
> 
> 
> 
> 3darcher what time yall finely get off the range dark 30.


Be careful, Last hound doggy I heard of that got snake bit, died a long, slow, painful death.


----------



## hound dog

snake bite said:


> Be careful, Last hound doggy I heard of that got snake bit, died a long, slow, painful death.



Ya but the hound dog finshed the job.


----------



## whitworth

*I heard some of you fellas*

are shooting so bad; that they thought about throwing ropes over big branches.


----------



## hound dog

whitworth said:


> are shooting so bad; that they thought about throwing ropes over big branches.


----------



## snake bite

whitworth said:


> are shooting so bad; that they thought about throwing ropes over big branches.


----------



## dmedd

*Come on Smackies*

Cat got your tongue? I want somebody to whoop in Gville What's it going to take to win C? Talk to me. Hey Alligood I checked our schedule and we've got a shoot on every saturday that Oconne shoots until almost the end of the season. I'll figure out some way to get up there and tear it up with ya'll.


----------



## 3darcher

hound dog said:


> Just asked 3darcher how good  xrings thinks he is.



well put, my man


----------



## 3darcher

exrings said:


> Yes Butch my booty is aching a little but you must admit that I took my beating like a true exring,: although I can't say the same for the other NO NAMES or we can call him "don't pull my arrow" or we can also call him "I'll walk with my bow half way down the lane" someone may cut my string huhhhhhh I'm in the mood for some "SugarCane" you'll never guess who this is as for him his booty is still on ice on to the next episode bring it to Gainesville, I'll be there waiting have your piggy bank ready P.S. I heard that you are a bad man on indoor and that there's no competition  so I'll wait until you get a little better before I deliver my smack down.



mmmmmmm, I wonder who could that be you're talking about???? You didn't give any hints did ya?


----------



## hound dog

1.Be one with the arrow
2.Aim small miss small
3.When in doubt add two yards


----------



## badcompany

exrings said:


> badcompany.reel funnyI cant help it if 3darcher let down 6to 7 times(man that guy) you to was my hamie but you did it nowits on



Naw man, I was refering to the stake where ya'll were laying all the money down trying to get that guy to go for the 14. I don't know his name though.


----------



## hound dog

badcompany said:


> Naw man, I was refering to the stake where ya'll were laying all the money down trying to get that guy to go for the 14. I don't know his name though.



I herd he couldn't handle the pressure.


----------



## Booner Killa

exrings said:


> scared scared scaredthe exrings do that to ya



That is the biggest funniest thing I've seen in a while right there. Ex rings, I've shot with you before. It was hilarious! You're the only shooter I've ever seen that brings a metal detector to a 3d shoot so he can find his arrows behind the target! I know, I know, your little lense got all wet!!! Anytime, anyplace bro. I'm just a little ol novice shooter and I'll put the smack on you so hard we'll call you ex rung!!!Bring it son, anytime you're ready!


----------



## 3darcher

a metal detector at a 3d shoot...I love it..good un


----------



## 3darcher

It's flyin around here now, boys.op2:


----------



## quackwacker

dmedd said:


> Hey boys I want to get in on some of this. The problem is  I don't know what class ya'll are shootin. If I'm not mistaken I think Young Gunna is gonna be up there with me in C. Uh oh Gunna  you should've bought the Old Glory from me. Now I'm gonna have to spank spank spank ya real real real baaaaad. Just kiddin with ya Corey. Who else is shootin C?





C?  Thats the Candy Class Right?


----------



## 3darcher

quackwacker said:


> C?  Thats the Candy Class Right?



Oh, no he didn't...


----------



## Booner Killa

3darcher said:


> Oh, no he didn't...



You're killin me Wes!!! You really ate your wheaties didn't you??? I love it.


----------



## quackwacker

Booner Killa said:


> You're killin me Wes!!! You really ate your wheaties didn't you??? I love it.



I learned today I skipped a class.  I should be shootin C unstead of Hunter.  But I love hunter now.  Im on it like a hostage on a hamburger


----------



## hound dog

This is getting good.


----------



## dmedd

*re*

Hey that's pretty good.(candy class) I think I'll have to move up soon. I've been eatin so much candy lately my teeth are about to rot out. Bring plenty to Gville.


----------



## BlackArcher

*Year of the Smack Talkers....2008*

There exist a certain Exringer....
So busy patting himself on the back...be careful you don't break that bow arm in the process... I want for you to be as fit as a fiddle w/o excuses.

Poem:-(2 mile)
I know something about  you..
You are shaking with fear and that is True
Head boble wobbing and don’t know what to do.....
Get your notepad and pen and let me take you to school

The SPANKA is Back... Your wish has come true..
Now be afraid!...Be very afraid!...
Your chances for ever winning "B" has vanished.  
Never ever to be seen as long as you are shooting "B".  
You may stand a better chance moving to "A".  
Nah!  Sorry son!  You don't want none of "A"  too scared...
Oops!  3D Archer Got that covered...
You may wanna try Semi Pro.  Nah! it ain't happening there either...
AH! I know Try "C".   Nope!  Farmer 'Kool hand Luke" & Short Danny Got that covered...

Exring this is like your 3rd year in "B". If are looking to win your way out.  
Too Late. You really should run.  But you can't Hide.

"B" is for BeatDown...and it will commence with due diligence...
"B" is also for Brute Force..  The Kid Begged me NOT to use it.  
Don't you hear my theme song Playing..

“Spanking everywhere he goes…SPANKA putting em down for the count …”

Ps. And Oh Yeah! "Where is my Signed Dollar Son?"


----------



## KILL EM ALL

No smack talking for me I shot bad very very bad 
I did hit the split the pot and got a whopping 2$


----------



## hansel

KILL EM ALL said:


> No smack talking for me I shot bad very very bad
> I did hit the split the pot and got a whopping 2$



I hate to say but you where off your game bug time you usually don't let me win


----------



## young gunna

I just wanna say man thatthis whole smack talkin thing is new to me but its quite fun.  But david  last year was my first year competin and I had to tear it up. Holdin out on that beautiful old glory u had allowed me to copp a Testarosta Constitution. So that means that im goin to lay down the LAW in C this year. Now it will be seen why they call me young gunna. Ask my victim from last year when i decided to go bird huntin.LOL: And oh yeh xrings I got ya


----------



## dmedd

*re*

I hear ya Corey. I'm not good at this smack talkin either. Maybe we'll get to shoot together some this year. Everybody be careful heading down to Gville and have fun.


----------



## BlackArcher

*Thats...a bad man...*



3darcher said:


> mmmmmmm, I wonder who could that be you're talking about???? You didn't give any hints did ya?



You threw your Homie to the wolves...IHe said rather emphatically "Exringer is my brother... Mannn...Exring  who is not on your list....

Good Luck! You are going to need it...
Your boy will only letdown under regulation...
He will not carry his bow anymore
He will not make any excuses..

And He will ___________________!  Watch! You'll See!


----------



## exrings

quackwacker said:


> C?  Thats the Candy Class Right?


GOOD ONE


----------



## KPreston

*Smack!!!*

Exring      
     I was just informed who you were!   We shoot the same ranges  in different classes and we will have to see who is still talking SMACK at the end for the weekend!  Is your brother MC going to be late again or just to scared to show up.  KP


----------



## reylamb

KPreston said:


> Exring
> I was just informed who you were!   We shoot the same ranges  in different classes and we will have to see who is still talking SMACK at the end for the weekend!  Is your brother MC going to be late again or just to scared to show up.  KP



Nah, MC hammer will just walk off the range if the conditions are not ideal.....................

I gotta say exring, y'all gotta work on toughening MC hammer up a little bit.  A little snow makes him run off the course like a girl


----------



## KPreston

*smack!!!!!!!!!*

I wonder if exring will follow mc's lead and run off the course if we happen to get a little wind from the north!
 Now at least BA will show up and shoot !  He will alwalys be there and take it like a MAN unlike some of the others.

    KP


----------



## exrings

3darcher said:


> a metal detector at a 3d shoot...I love it..good un


your next 3darcher


----------



## exrings

KILL EM ALL said:


> No smack talking for me I shot bad very very bad
> I did hit the split the pot and got a whopping 2$



Thats what happends when the ex ringer put the fear in your heart..kill them all..ohhh excuse me you did that already on your tournament looking at that score, you did kill them all.


----------



## hansel

exrings said:


> Thats what happends when the ex ringer put the fear in your heart..kill them all..ohhh excuse me you did that already on your tournament looking at that score, you did kill them all.




It wasn't the EXring factor, just an off day for him he usually shoot's pretty darn good. But we just out have fun, some of you guys go WAY overboard IMHO


----------



## exrings

KPreston said:


> Exring
> I was just informed who you were!   We shoot the same ranges  in different classes and we will have to see who is still talking SMACK at the end for the weekend!  Is your brother MC going to be late again or just to scared to show up.  KP


    gee kpreston im must have great respect for you. Usually when shooters find out who i am they usually run scared shaking in there boots but you didnt. Not like all those other guys, i wont mention any names like 3dar archer or lack archer or young gun hound dog and his crew..the list go on put ima stop here...but we all know at the end the ex ringer will be wearing the belt, now come get some.
 see you florida bud, thats if you show up.dont forget the fear


----------



## Robbie101

You guys must be really bored........One day, ill chime in on some of this smack..........But, not just yet.......


----------



## hansel

exrings said:


> gee kpreston im must have great respect for you. Usually when shooters find out who i am they usually run scared shaking in there boots but you didnt. Not like all those other guys, i wont mention any names like 3dar archer or lack archer or young gun hound dog and his crew..the list go on put ima stop here...but we all know at the end the ex ringer will be wearing the belt, now come get some.
> see you florida bud, thats if you show up.dont forget the fear



Are you sure going to be able to shoot??

Considering your shoulder is probably out of whack patt'n yourself on the back


----------



## badcompany

exrings said:


> gee kpreston im must have great respect for you. Usually when shooters find out who i am they usually run scared shaking in there boots but you didnt. Not like all those other guys, i wont mention any names like 3dar archer or lack archer or young gun* hound dog and his crew*..the list go on put ima stop here...but we all know at the end the ex ringer will be wearing the belt, now come get some.
> see you florida bud, thats if you show up.dont forget the fear



Now wait just a dog gone minute, you never challenged me to a shoot. I will play the game anytime you want to throw some pins back on that bow. I don't use a dial-a-yardage. There aint no challenge in that


----------



## hansel

I aint scared of anyone, I'm out to beat my score not someone else


----------



## quackwacker

badcompany said:


> Now wait just a dog gone minute, you never challenged me to a shoot. I will play the game anytime you want to throw some pins back on that bow. I don't use a dial-a-yardage. There aint no challenge in that


----------



## exrings

hansel said:


> It wasn't the EXring factor, just an off day for him he usually shoot's pretty darn good. But we just out have fun, some of you guys go WAY overboard IMHO


we all know that kil em all is a good shooter.  we all have good days and bad days even alittle beat down  but we are all on this site having fun, smack talking and kidding around with each other. So if you cant take the smack talking  stay out of the smack talking kitchen


----------



## exrings

Robbie101 said:


> You guys must be really bored........One day, ill chime in on some of this smack..........But, not just yet.......


robbie 101 you been here already doing some smack talking  yourself so dont get scared and back out now  your next


----------



## exrings

hansel said:


> I aint scared of anyone, I'm out to beat my score not someone else



now your talking some smack talk hansel..i like that now just have fun with it. it can get addictive sometimes


----------



## exrings

badcompany said:


> Now wait just a dog gone minute, you never challenged me to a shoot. I will play the game anytime you want to throw some pins back on that bow. I don't use a dial-a-yardage. There aint no challenge in that



ok bad company we wont deliver the smack down on you just yet we will wait until you get away from those pens  before i put the hammer down


----------



## exrings

hansel said:


> I aint scared of anyone, I'm out to beat my score not someone else



now were getting better hansel i think your getting the hang of this smack talking thing but you cant win a competition by shoooting agaist your own score you must beat the next man score in order to win   lets have fun..what else do we have to do but have fun


----------



## hansel

exrings said:


> now were getting better hansel i think your getting the hang of this smack talking thing but you cant win a competition by shoooting agaist your own score you must beat the next man score in order to win   lets have fun..what else do we have to do but have fun



But if I keep beating my own score, it will eventually whip yours


----------



## badcompany

when we met you said you thought with a name like mine id be more of a smack talker. I thought I done pretty good on that last one.


----------



## hansel

EX ring, since it might be sometime before I can  on the course, maybe my truck will  your in a pull off


----------



## hansel

EX ring how ya with a hammer

Top this


----------



## hound dog

Robbie101 said:


> You guys must be really bored........One day, ill chime in on some of this smack..........But, not just yet.......



Why you scared?


----------



## Lthomas

hound dog said:


> Is that because yall staying in the same camper?


Oh man that was low.. LOL... Hey Houd pooch.  What class ya shooting?


----------



## BlackArcher

*I don't Care what anyone says....*



hansel said:


> EXring how ya with a hammer
> 
> Top this


 

Now this is Funny...

Hansel:-
Smack Off:
Don't take all this smack so serious...

We all shoot the course...Put Your 2 cents (SMACK) in....
Trust me it will improve your mental game...
Yes half the time we are bored...Archery is what we do...
Smack is a bonus...Come with it Hans...

Smack On
Exring is cornered...He has challenged the entire GON... 
The Cubs... The Manly Challenged ...The vertically challened...  The archery chalenged...Sheesh...I think he put a call into Tiger Woods for an Archery Challenge..
Hans....Get your fingers dirty put the hammer down...

"Can u beat this" with a hammer...??
I don't know about the rest of you but that was funny...

" I have nothing else to say"....No more smack left....All Out...

I know for a fact that Xringer has skill...Sheesh...
He has been Shooting since I was in Diapers and sipping on Similac...

Smack:-What we do when we want to get pumped up...


----------



## Lthomas

Only one way to settle things.. Sims course in Gainesville.. Woohoo.


----------



## hansel

BlackArcher said:


> Now this is Funny...
> 
> Hansel:-
> Smack Off:Doin't take all this smack so serious...
> 
> We all shoot the course...Put Your 2 cents (SMACK) in....
> Trust me it will improve your mental game...
> Yes half the time we are bored...Archery is what we do...
> Smack is a bonus...Come with it Hans...
> 
> Smack On
> Exring is cornered...He has challenged the entire GON...
> The Cubs... The Manly Challenged ...the vertically challened  the archery chalenged...Sheesh...I think he put a call into tiger woods for and archery challenge..
> Hans....Get your fingers dirty put the ahmmer down...
> 
> "Can u beat this" with a hammer...I don't know about the rest of you but that was funny...
> 
> " I have nothing to say"....No more smack left....All Out...
> 
> I know for a fact that ring has skill...Sheesh...he has been




I'm not taking it serious

I'm having fun, because I'm just a rookie


----------



## young gunna

Man! Yall are pretty hard on the MC guy. Give him a break hes a pretty boy. But he got me interested in all this.And Xrings dude you gotta get me off that run scared list because you know betta. I know u heard about Young Gunna I know you see me comin. When i decide i want  ya u already got. Its too late. Now u run cause iam chasin u just got added to my list. Gunna just popped in a clip.


----------



## reylamb

Lthomas said:


> Only one way to settle things.. Sims course in Gainesville.. Woohoo.



I only do Sims smack down by my rules........the only scores that count are 14, 8, and 5.......no 10's no 12's, evryone aims at all 14s.  Plus, we are not all on the same Sims range I am sure so that makes it harder to do.


----------



## hansel

reylamb said:


> I only do Sims smack down by my rules........the only scores that count are 14, 8, and 5.......no 10's no 12's, evryone aims at all 14s.  Plus, we are not all on the same Sims range I am sure so that makes it harder to do.



Go get em Jeff

You tell them who's or show them who's the boss


----------



## exrings

GOOOOOOOOD MORNING  GGGGIIIRRLLIESSS


----------



## hansel

exrings said:


> GOOOOOOOOD MORNING  GGGGIIIRRLLIESSS





Another day, another


----------



## Lthomas

reylamb said:


> I only do Sims smack down by my rules........the only scores that count are 14, 8, and 5.......no 10's no 12's, evryone aims at all 14s.  Plus, we are not all on the same Sims range I am sure so that makes it harder to do.



What class ya shooting Reylamb. Trey told me you were at last years ASA.. We tried to find ya.. Was looking forward to meeting ya.. Maybe this year..


----------



## reylamb

Lthomas said:


> What class ya shooting Reylamb. Trey told me you were at last years ASA.. We tried to find ya.. Was looking forward to meeting ya.. Maybe this year..



Open A.  When I am not shooting I can be found at either the Hoyt booth or the Last Chance Archery booth in the vendors area.


----------



## BlackArcher

*I Like...*

...How do we do it for short stake guys Like my self...
...Do I need to switch...to the LD side...to compete...

...You know I like those rules....Hey hold RE on  brb...
...I need to run and  make a few more arrows...
get me...
U know just in case that 47yd 14 gets the best of me!


----------



## Big Kuntry

Wsup ezya, this is Napoleon. Remember you, I and Danyale ate at Denny's in Augusta,ga last year. How are you dude.


----------



## hansel

reylamb said:


> Open A.  When I am not shooting I can be found at either the Hoyt booth or the Last Chance Archery booth in the vendors area.



Hey Jeff when at the Hoyt booth, can you get me another shirt

Even a bow be would nice, got a friend wanting a target Hoyt don't know why


----------



## reylamb

BlackArcher said:


> ...How do we do it for short stake guys Like my self...
> ...Do I need to switch...to the LD side...to compete...
> 
> ...You know I like those rules....Hey hold RE on  brb...
> ...I need to run and  make a few more arrows...
> get me...
> U know just in case that 47yd 14 gets the best of me!



Therein lies the problem.........they will not allow you to shoot the long stake course, and they will not let me shoot the short stake course......which is what makes these things hard to do.


----------



## reylamb

hansel said:


> Hey Jeff when at the Hoyt booth, can you get me another shirt
> 
> Even a bow be would nice, got a friend wanting a target Hoyt don't know why



Smart friend.............

I got no pull on the shirts, heck I have not even gotten mine for this year yet!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hansel

reylamb said:


> Smart friend.............
> 
> I got no pull on the shirts, heck I have not even gotten mine for this year yet!!!!!!!!!



Smart friend, HA-HA

I was pick'n at for the shirt I had on at work


----------



## hansel

reylamb said:


> Therein lies the problem.........they will not allow you to shoot the long stake course, and they will not let me shoot the short stake course......which is what makes these things hard to do.



Do they let you on the bus


----------



## Robbie101

Man...............I want to go.........

(Daddy Please see this and let me off work... lol)


----------



## exrings

reylamb said:


> Therein lies the problem.........they will not allow you to shoot the long stake course, and they will not let me shoot the short stake course......which is what makes these things hard to do.


well how can we do it


----------



## exrings

hansel said:


> Do they let you on the bus



that was goog ..hansel


----------



## exrings

Robbie101 said:


> Man...............I want to go.........
> 
> (Daddy Please see this and let me off work... lol)



and what will you do if he didrun


----------



## Robbie101

exrings said:


> and what will you do if he didrun



O No....... Id be Rite there Flingen Arrows with the rest of ya..........Prolly be making you feel pretty bad, a poor kid in novice, out shooing an Open Shooter from your Post.....And laughing while your wondering how in the world i just Spanked you and me being a Newb.......




















Ok, Back to the real world.....Id be stinking it up like normal.......


----------



## exrings

me to:man i hope not


----------



## Robbie101

Uh O.........Looks Like Rings is Tucking and Running.......Maybe you should have called me a lil ealier out there yesterday so i Could have handed it to you then, instead of having to spend the money and go to FL and do the same thing...............


----------



## reylamb

exrings said:


> well how can we do it



It would have to be done either:

A. after the sims actually closes and everyone jump in and shoot........of course they frown on that.

or

B. have some type of smack down on the practice range.....which of course can be packed and hard to arrange with everyone having different shooting times.

or

C.  2 seperate smack downs, one on themen's course and one on the ladies course


----------



## Lthomas

Well. How bout the practice range. That is an even playing field.. Yall don't want none of me..


----------



## reylamb

Lthomas said:


> Well. How bout the practice range. That is an even playing field.. Yall don't want none of me..



If we can work out the times that works for me......with the shooting times all over the place on Saturday and the practice range closing early on Sunday..........

with or without rangefinders?


----------



## exrings

hansel said:


> But if I keep beating my own score, it will eventually whip yours



i must say hansel you have graduated from the smack down acadamy, and there is no turning back now. I heard that you are a pretty good shooter in kindergarden so i will save spot for you here in college.  We will be waiting.


----------



## exrings

badcompany said:


> when we met you said you thought with a name like mine id be more of a smack talker. I thought I done pretty good on that last one.



Yeah badcompany thats when i thought you were a nice guy but i didnt know you were gonna take me to school lastnight so i guess ill have to commence with the beatdown. now COME GET SOME


----------



## exrings

hansel said:


> EX ring, since it might be sometime before I can  on the course, maybe my truck will  your in a pull off




Hansel, your truck dont have nothing on the Hemi Bud. So i guess ill have to take you, your truck and your bow to ex ringer beat down acadamy. YYEAAHH BABY


----------



## exrings

hansel said:


> EX ring how ya with a hammer
> 
> Top this



Real Funny Hansel You know im good with the hammer and when its all said in done the hammer  yess the hammer also known as aka My Love Machine will come down on you


----------



## Robbie101

Rings, ur Just mad that I, Myself, would beat you anyday out there from your post, or mine................ Id go from 101 to Robbie12ringexman#1...........


Ok, jk jk again.......


----------



## exrings

Lthomas said:


> Only one way to settle things.. Sims course in Gainesville.. Woohoo.



Lthomas, i know you not gonna show up because the ex ringer puts the fear in your heart you might wanna stay home and watch lifetime..


----------



## exrings

young gunna said:


> Man! Yall are pretty hard on the MC guy. Give him a break hes a pretty boy. But he got me interested in all this.And Xrings dude you gotta get me off that run scared list because you know betta. I know u heard about Young Gunna I know you see me comin. When i decide i want  ya u already got. Its too late. Now u run cause iam chasin u just got added to my list. Gunna just popped in a clip.



Yeah yeah yeah blah blah blah  come on little gun runner, come get some of the ex ringer when your ready, ill be nice and give you alittle time to handle your class but from what i heard white chocolate formaly known as danny told me that you dont run the law in C class he has that handled this year and he will send you back  to law school yes and i did hear about Young Gunna, excuse me Gun Runna  that your good, ill give you that respect thats why ill be waiting for you.


----------



## exrings

Big Kuntry said:


> Wsup ezya, this is Napoleon. Remember you, I and Danyale ate at Denny's in Augusta,ga last year. How are you dude.



you have just illegally entered the official smack talk thread without any smack talk  i have already put the beat down on big d aka daniel aka sensay and he is in semi pro and your also deleverin a message tp black archer aka big e aka the sniper who's about to get the official ex ringer smack down. Two of the top smack down enemies  so i guess you will have to be nest big kuntry...now come get some


----------



## Big Kuntry

Darn Gunner, what's up with that. Young G, are you ready for that wimping cuz? Lol. I think exrings wanting you-BAD. Exrings, save some sliced Georgia Butt for me......


----------



## exrings

Robbie101 said:


> Uh O.........Looks Like Rings is Tucking and Running.......Maybe you should have called me a lil ealier out there yesterday so i Could have handed it to you then, instead of having to spend the money and go to FL and do the same thing...............



who me?? the ex ringer not on your life i will be there  to commence on your beat down and laugh in the process dont hide because the ex ringer is coming


----------



## exrings

KPreston said:


> Exring
> I was just informed who you were!   We shoot the same ranges  in different classes and we will have to see who is still talking SMACK at the end for the weekend!  Is your brother MC going to be late again or just to scared to show up.  KP



Hey KPreston i remember you know, whats up bud. Oh by the way did you ever find all them arrows you lost that day and did your insurance ever cover that window of that car that was driving past just kidding! I know you dont have to wait to see who will hold the smack down belt at the end i know you feel it deeo down inside that the ex man and his love machine bow shall conquer all Yeeahhh baby..
p.s  yeah most likely my brother MC will be late MC Hammer thats a funny one, i love it


----------



## Big Kuntry

Ah, NO YOU DID NOT RING!!!!! You wanna battle lil ole Big Kuntry. Dog, grab your quiver this may be a shoot out brother. So, check your bow at the door and make sure your peep is clear to see this smack coming.


----------



## Big Kuntry

exring, I can tell that you're one of them fellas that like to get abused before someone lay down the love making on ya boy......WE do things different up here in Tenn Country. Now, I'm not gonna make this a border war casue I love me some Ga. But I will give you something to think about the next time you come rolling through these hill and hollers son!!!


----------



## exrings

reylamb said:


> Nah, MC hammer will just walk off the range if the conditions are not ideal.....................
> 
> I gotta say exring, y'all gotta work on toughening MC hammer up a little bit.  A little snow makes him run off the course like a girl



Hahaha i love that MC Hammer i know i know even though MC Hammer is my good, late, let down, running friend, we will have to live with that, and there is no changing MC. he is like the tin man in the wizard of oz, if he only had a heart..


----------



## Big Kuntry

exrings said:


> you have just illegally entered the official smack talk thread without any smack talk  i have already put the beat down on big d aka daniel aka sensay and he is in semi pro and your also the deleverin a message tp black archer aka big e aka the sniper who's about to get the official ex ringer smack down. Two of the top smack down enemies  so i guess you will have to be nest big kuntry...now come get some


Well, Read the text and you can see were I'm at with you.


----------



## exrings

You guys would not believe what happend to the ex ringer yesterday well the story goes like this. The ex ringer went to do some practice yesterday, you know this  yes the ex ringer has to practice every now and then. I cant think of the name of the range but its the one down there past peidmont outdoors, you know that new one resource center. Well you can figure it out...Anyway im walking to the range and who do i see...Black archer..Aka..The Spanker. Yes the spanker is back in town  knowing the spanker fame and all, the ex ringer just wanted to welcome him home and shake his hand, but before i knew it, seeing the ex ringer put the fear in the spanker heart. All this the ex ringer is familiar with you know. Usually when the ex ringer comes on the site strange things happend, birds fall out the sky, lightning and thunder strikes, women start screaming, throwing there bows at the ex ringer. Yeah baby knowing they all want a  peice of the ex ringer. Yeah thats right. Im quite sure this is the same  situation alot of you archers go through...NOT! this is a thing just for the ex ringer..anyways back to the story. So the exringer didnt pay any attention to the runnin scared spanker...so i went on my way to shoot my course. The ex ringer got to target one, load his love machine...Fire..Whack....a 12. Ex ringer go to target 2. Loads his love machine...Whack...a 12. What did you expect. Who am i? Yes i know your thinking it...Big Daddy Ex Ring. Ex ringer goes to target number three Whack...do i need to say more? Your thinking it yes a 12..Ex ringer goes to target number 4...and i could not believe my eyes...it was the black archer aka the spanker. With fear in his heart, doing a dead pose pretending to be a standing black bear. You know the one that is looking up towards the tree with his back and his rear end slightly turned towards you, I understand things like this happend when the ex ringer shows up on the scene, but the ex ringer loves everybody, i just wanted to shake his hand and welcome him home, anyways the ex ring pretended that he didnt know the diffence between a black standing bear and big Ezra aka Black Archer aka  The Spanker..What wold you do? yes your thinking what i am thinking, so the ex ringer loaded his love machine and pretended, now dont get it twisted..i said pretended to shoot a 5...you know the ex ringer dont do 5's. and shot him right in the rear, he moaned and groaned alittle bit but i must give it to the spanker he got back into his dead pose. so the ex man put his foot on his rear hiney and pulled my arrow out, he shivered and sqeaked alittle bit he stilll went on pretending that he was targer number 4, standing black bear that is. So the ex ringer, the loving guy that he is went on to target number 5 acting like i didnt  know this was the spanker in hiding As for number 5...Whack...Come on Lets all say it together...a 12...buzz buzz buzz WAKE UP!  My great grandma lulabell said Ex ringer..man it was all a dream.


----------



## exrings

Robbie101 said:


> Rings, ur Just mad that I, Myself, would beat you anyday out there from your post, or mine................ Id go from 101 to Robbie12ringexman#1...........
> 
> 
> Ok, jk jk again.......




its  time 101 its time


----------



## Lthomas

reylamb said:


> If we can work out the times that works for me......with the shooting times all over the place on Saturday and the practice range closing early on Sunday..........
> 
> with or without rangefinders?


Of course without.. LOL..


----------



## Lthomas

exrings said:


> Lthomas, i know you not gonna show up because the ex ringer puts the fear in your heart you might wanna stay home and watch lifetime..



I live 30 mins away.. Wouldnt miss it for the world.


----------



## exrings

Big Kuntry said:


> Darn Gunner, what's up with that. Young G, are you ready for that wimping cuz? Lol. I think exrings wanting you-BAD. Exrings, save some sliced Georgia Butt for me......


ok big kuntry i will save some for you.i like you .your off the list


----------



## Robbie101

exrings said:


> its  time 101 its time



U name the place..................Other the FL........Want be there......
















Ummm..... Can I retract all of my previous statments........
I think i was misunderstood, Instead of givingin a   Id be taking a 

lol


----------



## exrings

Big Kuntry said:


> Ah, NO YOU DID NOT RING!!!!! You wanna battle lil ole Big Kuntry. Dog, grab your quiver this may be a shoot out brother. So, check your bow at the door and make sure your peep is clear to see this smack coming.


thats it Gig kuntry
i will take back all the good things i said about you its onand all that


----------



## KILL EM ALL

exrings said:


> Thats what happends when the ex ringer put the fear in your heart..kill them all..ohhh excuse me you did that already on your tournament looking at that score, you did kill them all.





exringer I bet you shoot with a scope and all dont ya
I am shooting a hunting rig   I have no fear what was your score chummly


----------



## exrings

Robbie101 said:


> U name the place..................Other the FL........Want be there......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no you cant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm..... Can I retract all of my previous statments........
> I think i was misunderstood, Instead of givingin a   Id be taking a
> 
> lol


----------



## exrings

KILL EM ALL said:


> exringer I bet you shoot with a scope and all dont ya
> I am shooting a hunting rig   I have no fear what was your score chummly



oh no u didnt kill em all unpack your pens and ill unpack mines and we will do this


----------



## exrings

Big Kuntry said:


> Ah, NO YOU DID NOT RING!!!!! You wanna battle lil ole Big Kuntry. Dog, grab your quiver this may be a shoot out brother. So, check your bow at the door and make sure your peep is clear to see this smack coming.



oh yes i did...big kuntry im gonna have to bring the battle, your way and show you contry boy how we do it ex ringer style and we will see just how the smack down goes down son yeah thats right boy lets do this ima commin, dont run now


----------



## exrings

Big Kuntry said:


> exring, I can tell that you're one of them fellas that like to get abused before someone lay down the love making on ya boy......WE do things different up here in Tenn Country. Now, I'm not gonna make this a border war casue I love me some Ga. But I will give you something to think about the next time you come rolling through these hill and hollers son!!!



im thinkin lets see, im thinkin im still thinkin deep down, smack down kuntry is going down!! thats what im thinkin COME GET SOME


----------



## Lthomas

You guys couldnt hit foam if you were surrounded by it.


----------



## hound dog

Lthomas said:


> Oh man that was low.. LOL... Hey Houd pooch.  What class ya shooting?



I'm still in the beginners class. Still got to beat some of these sandbaggers before I move up.


----------



## hansel

exrings said:


> Hansel, your truck dont have nothing on the Hemi Bud. So i guess ill have to take you, your truck and your bow to ex ringer beat down acadamy. YYEAAHH BABY



Your going to need more truck my friend

It's not going to outpull my 7.3L diesel

The only way your going to match my truck is to chain it to a Ford!!!!


----------



## hansel

exrings said:


> Real Funny Hansel You know im good with the hammer and when its all said in done the hammer  yess the hammer also known as aka My Love Machine will come down on you




Dude, this is a family show

we don't want to hear about you 'Love Machine" TMI


----------



## hansel

exrings said:


> oh no u didnt kill em all unpack your pens and ill unpack mines and we will do this




I'd like in on this  party


----------



## alligood729

exrings said:


> now were getting better hansel i think your getting the hang of this smack talking thing but you cant win a competition by shoooting agaist your own score you must beat the next man score in order to win   lets have fun..what else do we have to do but have fun



The X-ringer has spoken, his fine shooting his claim to fame,
But really, when it's said and done, what is really in a name?
Start from the beginning, the "X", what does it really mean?
Usually "X" means zero,  so really, not a thing!!
Then you have "rings", the circles that are unbroken
reminds me of the smack talk, the junk that he has spoken
It all goes round and round, and will come back to haunt him
Then all the smackees will start to tease and taunt him
The circles will remain unbroken, his arrows they shall not cut
When Sensei or BigK or BA ,begin to whip his butt!!
I hope you have enjoyed my entrance to this thread,
cause smack talk is something that I do not dread
I fear tho, that Xrings will return the smack talk favor,
but my resolve is strong, and I shall NOT waver,
Even though I'm still a rookie, at this 3D game
my mindset is strong, and my resolve is still the same
X-ring is a contender, his game is alway strong,
but his reign as smack king, shall not be very long!!!!


See you on the stakes!!!


----------



## BlackArcher

*And...Frogs was falling from the sky..*



exrings said:


> You guys would not believe what happend ................buzz buzz buzz WAKE UP!  My great grandma lulabell said Ex ringer..man it was all a dream.



Yeah! a dream....
I have dream too...But mine is non fiction...


----------



## BlackArcher

*What Up...*



Big Kuntry said:


> Wsup ezya, this is Napoleon. Remember you, I and Danyale ate at Denny's in Augusta,ga last year. How are you dude.


Whats up Bro.   Good to hear from you....Are you going to FL..??
Ignore the Xringer....He has been practicing...his Smack... Nothing to Fear His smack is better than his shooting...


----------



## BlackArcher

*ReyLamb...My Vote is in...*

It would have to be done either:
A. after the sims actually closes and everyone jump in and shoot........of course they frown on that.
Sounds good to me
or
B. have some type of smack down on the practice range.....which of course can be packed and hard to arrange with everyone having different shooting times.ime 
A good Time would be after the Team Shoot
or
C.  2 seperate smack downs, one on themen's course and one on the ladies course
eh!

I say set a time to meet at your booth after the team shoot.  We could discuss the details... 
And make this come to pass...Everyone put up a signed dollar...
Take some pics....Post the scores here along with the Pics....

All followed by some peanuts and some ribs....@ LonhHorn
All While talking more smack........SPANKA


----------



## KILL EM ALL

exrings said:


> oh no u didnt kill em all unpack your pens and ill unpack mines and we will do this






Bring it on what do you want to shoot spots, 3-d, live deer
when season rolls around name it and I will give you the 
like your parents used to give you


----------



## Big Kuntry

BlackArcher said:


> Whats up Bro.   Good to hear from you....Are you going to FL..??
> Ignore the Xringer....He has been practicing...his Smack... Nothing to Fear His smack is better than his shooting...



Hey Bro, yeah that exringer is a trip, but that is cool. I like this smack down stuff. I can't wait to come down and shoot some local shoots with you guys. B.A, i'm doing great man. I returned home from Augusta last year and began winning several tournaments. I took 8th/29 at the state. There were a few sandbaggers there, but that is cool they can never take too much pride in the achievements. Anyway, I spoke with Young Gunner today and believe I have made another friend in the great state of Ga.  I spoke to D. McDonald sunday after taking 4th/22 and he and i agreed that it is time for me to move up. I think I need to move to Open C. What do you think Ez? Send a Pm and I'll give you my cell. By the way, I'm not gonna be able to make fla, but i'll be in Augusta, Metropolis and Kentucky


----------



## badcompany

alligood729 said:


> The X-ringer has spoken, his fine shooting his claim to fame,
> But really, when it's said and done, what is really in a name?
> Start from the beginning, the "X", what does it really mean?
> Usually "X" means zero,  so really, not a thing!!
> Then you have "rings", the circles that are unbroken
> reminds me of the smack talk, the junk that he has spoken
> It all goes round and round, and will come back to haunt him
> Then all the smackees will start to tease and taunt him
> The circles will remain unbroken, his arrows they shall not cut
> When Sensei or BigK or BA ,begin to whip his butt!!
> I hope you have enjoyed my entrance to this thread,
> cause smack talk is something that I do not dread
> I fear tho, that Xrings will return the smack talk favor,
> but my resolve is strong, and I shall NOT waver,
> Even though I'm still a rookie, at this 3D game
> my mindset is strong, and my resolve is still the same
> X-ring is a contender, his game is alway strong,
> but his reign as smack king, shall not be very long!!!!
> 
> 
> See you on the stakes!!!



WHOA! we got ourselves a poet in the smack talk thread. I didnt know you was that talented. If he only shot as good as he rymes.


----------



## reylamb

Y'all name the place and set the time...........matters not to me.  Everyone knows where to find me......on the range behind the targets looking for my arras.............or running my flap with friends.....or at either the Last Chance or Hoyt booth.........either way, ya'll figure it out and let me know.

Dinner Friday night is out...........already got plans and reservations.....being wined and dined by one of my sponsors and all.....


----------



## hansel

reylamb said:


> Y'all name the place and set the time...........matters not to me.  Everyone knows where to find me......on the range behind the targets looking for my arras.............or running my flap with friends.....or at either the Last Chance or Hoyt booth.........either way, ya'll figure it out and let me know.
> 
> Dinner Friday night is out...........already got plans and reservations.....being wined and dined by one of my sponsors and all.....



I don't know if I'd call going to Wendy's wined, and dined


----------



## GaBear

exrings said:


> who me?? the ex ringer not on your life i will be there  to commence on your beat down and laugh in the process dont hide because the ex ringer is coming




Oh Yeah Like you did last week At my Club Shoot......
I was ready for your Smack Talkin Jive Butt 
But guess who was a NO SHOW. I guess the EX RINGER was Skeeeeeeerd Of a Hunter Class Butt Whooooopin We Shall see at the Big Show as to who has it and Who Ain't


----------



## BlackArcher

Big Kuntry said:


> Hey Bro, yeah that exringer is a trip, but that is cool. I like this smack down stuff. I can't wait to come down and shoot some local shoots with you guys. B.A, i'm doing great man. I returned home from Augusta last year and began winning several tournaments. I took 8th/29 at the state. There were a few sandbaggers there, but that is cool they can never take too much pride in the achievements. Anyway, I spoke with Young Gunner today and believe I have made another friend in the great state of Ga.  I spoke to D. McDonald sunday after taking 4th/22 and he and i agreed that it is time for me to move up. I think I need to move to Open C. What do you think Ez? Send a Pm and I'll give you my cell. By the way, I'm not gonna be able to make fla, but i'll be in Augusta, Metropolis and Kentucky




"C" is good ....Spank Em....
Gunna is shooting good...
The Mack is doing what he does....

I will get to catch up with you in all three...Augusta, Metropolis....& KY


----------



## GaBear

The Bear is Out the Door........................


----------



## Taylor Co.

3darcher will Win!! I won't be able to make the trip..But my boy Butch will bring it on home.

As for you exrings..I am laying in wait for you my friend

Good Luck Quackwacker, in your 1st ever ASA ProAm!


----------



## BlackArcher

*Taylor....*



Taylor Co. said:


> 3darcher will Win!! I won't be able to make the trip..But my boy Butch will bring it on home.
> 
> As for you exrings..I am laying in wait for you my friend




...You have a lot of faith.....Go Butch...Go Butch....

Spank em...


Shoort Dannie....& the Spanka....is out the Door......

...But It looks Like Rain....The SPANKA don't do Rain...


----------



## Taylor Co.

BlackArcher said:


> ...You have a lot of faith.....Go Butch...Go Butch....
> 
> Spank em...
> 
> 
> Shoort Dannie....& the Spanka....is out the Door......
> 
> ...But It looks Like Rain....The SPANKA don't do Rain...



I see nothing but beautiful weather..especially for G'ville, Fl..Man it is usually a swampfest.


----------



## BlackArcher

*Where u B...*



Taylor Co. said:


> I see nothing but beautiful weather..especially for G'ville, Fl..Man it is usually a swampfest.




...Don't see u...


----------



## exrings

.





alligood729 said:


> The X-ringer has spoken, his fine shooting his claim to fame,
> But really, when it's said and done, what is really in a name?
> Start from the beginning, the "X", what does it really mean?
> Usually "X" means zero,  so really, not a thing!!
> Then you have "rings", the circles that are unbroken
> reminds me of the smack talk, the junk that he has spoken
> It all goes round and round, and will come back to haunt him
> Then all the smackees will start to tease and taunt him
> The circles will remain unbroken, his arrows they shall not cut
> When Sensei or BigK or BA ,begin to whip his butt!!
> I hope you have enjoyed my entrance to this thread,
> cause smack talk is something that I do not dread
> I fear tho, that Xrings will return the smack talk favor,
> but my resolve is strong, and I shall NOT waver,
> Even though I'm still a rookie, at this 3D game
> my mindset is strong, and my resolve is still the same
> X-ring is a contender, his game is alway strong,
> but his reign as smack king, shall not be very long!!!!
> 
> 
> See you on the stakes!!!



I WILL HAVE NO MERCY ON YOU........729


----------

